# Windows Desktoptheme selbermachen



## vsitor (10. April 2005)

Hallo leute,

ich hatte mir mal überlegt eine eigene Theme für mein Windows XP zu gestalten.
Also die .ICO Dateien sowie auch das Wallpaper usw. gibt es dafür ein tool ?

Ich wollte das dann nämlich zum download anbieten, deshalb sollte es einfach zu
erstellen sein und später als ZIP downgeloaded werden können.

Vielen Dank
vsitor


----------



## zirag (10. April 2005)

ThemeXP.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Make Your Own
> 
> "The theme file formats are not public; Microsoft retains the design control for themes, to allow a consistent user interface and ensure design continuity. A theme developer's kit will not be available with Windows XP."
> -- Microsoft
> ...



  ;-] 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## vsitor (10. April 2005)

Hallo und vielen dank,

ich habe schon viele Seiten gesehen wo man zb matrix-themes runterladen kann.
Wie machen die das ?

Soll ich das alles per Hand machen und dann mit Sounds, Hintergrundbild und icons abspeichern als Zip?

Danke


----------



## pOwLchen (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo

auch wenn ich diesen thread gerade vor dem exiel gerettet habe, würden mich ein paar sachen zu diesem o.g. tool interessiern!

das tool überlapt quasi den normalen windows theme, was zur folge hat das die boot zeit etwas länger dauern kann, sehe ich das richtig?
zudem läuft im hintergrund ein prozess mehr mit, auch richtig?

Ich suche schon seit eigniger zeit ein tool, oder eine anleitung, wie ich die orginale windows datei (theme datei) durch meine bearbeitete ersetzen kann und was ich dazu noch alles ersetzt werden muss. Bisher leider nichts gefunden, also frage ich mich ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist, ohne eingriff in die windows system datenbank bzw. quellcode? Ich möchte eigentlich ungern im hintergrund tool's (Programme) mitlaufen lassen die nur für optische spielerein da sind und mir den speicher nur unnötig belasten :suspekt: 

für info's bin ich sehr dankbar

grüße powl


----------



## Azi (27. Juni 2006)

StyleBuilder von der gleichen Firma. Erlaubt jede mögliche Modifikation eines Themes, allerdings Shareware. Aber wenn ihr etwas Geld zu viel habt...

http://www.tgtsoft.com/prod_sb.php


----------



## so ein mist (31. August 2009)

hey kann mir jemand diesen styler dings bums entpacken und dann irgenwo hochladen
wenn ja thx im voraus i-wi spinnt mein winrar
e-mal: fake.tm@web.de
thx


----------

